# Eigenes Intro in Camtasia Studio



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. März 2004)

Hallo,
Ich versuche nun schon seit fast 1 Tag in Camtasia Studio ein eigenes Intro (Loading) Video in Flash zu erstellen.
Also ich habe mir das Original geschnappt und daraus mir ein eigenes gebaut, nun lade ich dieses beim Rendern des bearbeiteten Videos in CS ein und beim Abspielen wird dies zwar abgespielt aber ich sehe von dem Intro nur den Background oder wenn ich skalieren eingestellt habe, und wenn nicht dann sehe ich das Intro irgendwie verzogen und an der rechten unteren Hälfte nur ein Teil dieses Intros so als wäre es nach unten verschoben worden.

Tja,ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin, wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Viele Grüße
DirtyWorld


----------

